# ZFS tweaks for workstation/desktop use?



## aimeec1995 (Oct 30, 2017)

Which ZFS variables should one look into tweaking for desktop/workstation use on 64bit FreeBSD?

As it is, it seems a bit sluggish.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2017)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide


----------

